# TOGETHER CAR CLUB HALLOWEEN DANCE



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

FLYER COMING SOON</span>


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

hno:  :burn: :thumbsup: :420: :yes:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jun 10 2009, 06:43 PM~14154473
> *hno:    :burn:  :thumbsup:  :420:  :yes:
> *


 :0 :werd:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: ITS GONNA HAPPEN GENTE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

i hope this vato shows up to scare the shyt out of you vato's


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Jun 11 2009, 07:29 PM~14165579
> *i hope this vato shows up to scare the shyt out of you vato's
> 
> 
> ...



WHAT ABOUT THIS VATO??? hno: :barf:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

"SAVE ME SOME CANDY"


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AGUA_DULCE_68_@Jun 12 2009, 11:44 AM~14172419
> *WHAT ABOUT THIS VATO??? hno:  :barf:
> 
> 
> ...


flyer in the works coming soon to a hood near you :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Jun 12 2009, 03:32 PM~14174040
> *flyer in the works coming soon to a hood near you :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: ORALE!!!


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

ADAM, I STILL NEED THE INFO FOR THE FLIER.
CALL ME AT HOME, 562-943-1681


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)




----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Jun 15 2009, 04:35 PM~14199254
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HERE IT IS COME ONE COME ALL


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)




----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AGUA_DULCE_68_@Jun 16 2009, 06:57 AM~14204886
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THIS GUYS WILL BE ON THE 1z AND 2z :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

OK THIS EVENT IS GOING TO BE IN THE CITY OF ALHAMBRA 
910 MAIN ST ALHAMBRA CA 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

OK SO FROM THE 10FWY EXIT GARFIELD GO NORTH TO MAIN ST MAKE A RIGHT GO DOWN ABOUT 3 LIGHTS ON THE RIGHT HAND SIDE RIGHT ACROSS FROM MICKEY D'Z RIGHT NEXT TO CVS


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Jun 16 2009, 03:07 PM~14208888
> *THIS GUYS WILL BE ON THE 1z AND 2z  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


LET THEM KNOW WHAT'S UP, JIMBO!!!
TELL HOLMER TO PUT IT ON THE FLIER!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AGUA_DULCE_68_@Jun 16 2009, 03:42 PM~14209747
> *LET THEM KNOW WHAT'S UP, JIMBO!!!
> TELL HOLMER TO PUT IT ON THE FLIER!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thats right homie


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:burn: DAAM "HOMER & JIMBO" CAME OUT BAADD ASS!! IM GETTING CHILLS! LOL. :biggrin:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

THANKS HOMIE YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT WE GO BIG OR GO HOME 

REP THE BLACK AND BLUE ALL DAY EVERY DAY 

WHATS UP TO THE BIG HOMIES FROM CHI TOWN 

TFFT 
TOGETHER 4EVER 4EVER TOGETHER


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

T. F. F. T.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :burn: :thumbsup:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

TTT!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

:cheesy:  :0 :uh: :biggrin:   :angry:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Jun 15 2009, 05:35 PM~14199254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: hno: :wow:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 17 2009, 02:57 PM~14219928
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  :wow:
> *



WATCH OUT JOHNNY!!! LOL!! hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

HEY ADAM,


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AGUA_DULCE_68_@Jun 17 2009, 07:29 PM~14222593
> *HEY ADAM,
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: "WOW" SEE HOW "ADAM" DOES IT!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

thats how TOGETHER DOES IT DAMMMMMMMMMM STR8 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

WE DONT STAND ALONE WE STAND (TOGETHER)


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)




----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

TTT!!! uffin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Jun 18 2009, 12:02 PM~14228919
> *thats how TOGETHER DOES IT DAMMMMMMMMMM STR8 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> WE DONT STAND ALONE WE STAND (TOGETHER)
> *


 :biggrin: " L O L "


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

TTTT


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

TTT!! :biggrin:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

:burn:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

T. F. F. T. !!!!!!!!!!!! :burn: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

WE WILL HAVE CLUB PARTICIPATION TROPHY N CASH PRIZE ALSO A CLUB DANCE OFF TO SEE WHAT CLUB HAS BETTER DANCE MOVIDAS LOL


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@Jun 28 2009, 01:55 PM~14321786
> *WE WILL HAVE CLUB PARTICIPATION TROPHY N CASH PRIZE ALSO A CLUB DANCE OFF TO SEE WHAT CLUB HAS BETTER DANCE MOVIDAS LOL
> *













OK THE PARTY IS GONNA BE AT 

910 E MAIN ST CITY OF ALHAMBRA 

FROM LA TAKE THE 10 FWY E EXIT GARFIELD GO NORTH TO MAIN ST TURN RIGHT GO DOWN 3 LIGHTS ON RIGHT HAND SIDE NEXT TO CVS

FROM IE TAKE 10 WEST EXIT GARFIELD SAME THING GO NORTH TO MAIN MAKE A RIGHT


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

T. F. F. T. !!!!!!!!!! :burn: :nicoderm:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AGUA_DULCE_68_@Jun 23 2009, 01:58 PM~14274448
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Jun 15 2009, 05:35 PM~14199254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno:  hno: :thumbsup:

This flyer is bad ass... gave me a chill big dogg


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice Flyers :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

LETS ALL MEET UP THERE AT 7:30 AND KICK IT AND HAVE SOME FUN


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: TOO ALL CLUBS & SOLO RIDAS, "HAPPY 4TH OF JULY" & U ALL BE SAFE OUT THERE!! MUCH LOVE & RESPECT...DA "TOGETHER" FAMILIA! THANK YOU. :thumbsup:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jul 4 2009, 11:41 AM~14380007
> *:biggrin: TOO ALL CLUBS & SOLO RIDAS, "HAPPY 4TH OF JULY" & U ALL BE SAFE OUT THERE!! MUCH LOVE & RESPECT...DA "TOGETHER" FAMILIA! THANK YOU.</span> :thumbsup:
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>YES INDEED YALL BECAREFULL OUT THERE WITH 5/0


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

OK THE PARTY IS GONNA BE AT 

910 E MAIN ST CITY OF ALHAMBRA 

FROM LA TAKE THE 10 FWY E EXIT GARFIELD GO NORTH TO MAIN ST TURN RIGHT GO DOWN 3 LIGHTS ON RIGHT HAND SIDE NEXT TO CVS

FROM IE TAKE 10 WEST EXIT GARFIELD SAME THING GO NORTH TO MAIN MAKE A RIGHT


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Jul 8 2009, 10:47 AM~14412133
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vita_1 (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

The World Famous Aztec Pride will be hunting for Blood!








hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:worship: DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMM, DATS A WHILE BACK!! LOL! WATCH OUT FOR........"AZTEC-PRIDE 2" ALMOST DONE!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!! DAAAAAMIT!! GRACIAS "MATAS CUSTOM PAINTING" YOU FOOOOOLS GOT DOWN!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

ttt


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:worship:


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by peterjm97_@Jul 15 2009, 08:42 PM~14487994
> *The World Famous Aztec Pride will be hunting for Blood!
> 
> 
> ...


STALKER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: LOL LOL LOL!! :yes:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

SOUNDS GOOD ADAM  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTIVE LAY_@Jul 28 2009, 11:23 AM~14604793
> *
> STALKER :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:nono: :nono: :no: :no: lol!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Aug 5 2009, 11:52 PM~14690458
> *SOUNDS GOOD ADAM  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

Thought you guys would like to see these.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## not US or THEM (Dec 22, 2008)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## not US or THEM (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by peterjm97_@Jul 15 2009, 09:42 PM~14487994
> *The World Famous Aztec Pride will be hunting for Blood!
> 
> 
> ...


what show was this adam?


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Happy Times_@Aug 18 2009, 01:09 PM~14805980
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: SUPP HOMMIE!! HOPE U CAN MAKE IT!!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Aug 20 2009, 07:03 PM~14832705
> *:biggrin:
> *


  OLALE " DISTINGUISHED " :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Aug 25 2009, 06:13 PM~14879578
> * OLALE<span style=\'color:blue\'>SUPP HOMIE!!!! :biggrin:*


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Aug 25 2009, 07:13 PM~14880262
> *SUPP HOMIE!!!! :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Jul 8 2009, 10:47 AM~14412133
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ITS COMING SOON!!!!! hno:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Aug 26 2009, 09:37 PM~14893416
> *ITS COMING SOON!!!!! hno:
> *


  :wave:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

BREAKING NEWS
THE CLUB WHERE WE WERE GONNA HAVE THE DANCE HAS CLOSED AT THE MOMENT WE ARE LOOKING FOR A NEW LOCATION WE APOLOGIZE


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@Sep 1 2009, 08:25 PM~14953776
> *IN DA WORKS RITE NOW!!!!!!!!!!! </span>:cheesy:*


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

hno: hno:  GOOD LUCK ON A NEW SPOT


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Sep 2 2009, 08:42 PM~14965158
> *hno:  hno: THANKS.</span>*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

WE SHOULD HAVE A NEW LOCATION TONITE IF SO THE DATE WILL CHANGE TO: 10-17-09. SORRY FOR THE INCONVINIENCE WILL KEEP YOU GUYS UPDATED THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@Sep 7 2009, 10:30 AM~15003288
> *WE SHOULD HAVE A NEW LOCATION TONITE IF SO THE DATE WILL CHANGE TO: 10-17-09. SORRY FOR THE INCONVINIENCE WILL KEEP YOU GUYS UPDATED THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

WE WILL HAVE A COSTUME CONTEST AS WELL


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@Sep 8 2009, 07:54 AM~15012784
> *WE WILL HAVE A COSTUME CONTEST AS WELL
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@Sep 8 2009, 07:54 AM~15012784
> *WE WILL HAVE A COSTUME CONTEST AS WELL
> *


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AGUA_DULCE_68_@Sep 10 2009, 10:24 PM~15047447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Sep 12 2009, 02:48 PM~15061298
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :werd:  :werd:  :werd:  :werd:
> *



ALRIGHT JIMBO........... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:angry: LETS NOT START GUYZ OK!! THANKS!!! :rant:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Sep 12 2009, 09:07 PM~15063492
> *:angry: LETS NOT START GUYZ OK!! THANKS!!! :rant:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Sep 12 2009, 02:48 PM~15061298
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :werd:  :werd:  :werd:  :werd:
> *


DON'T PUT YOUR DIRTY LAUNDRY OUT THERE FOR EVEYONE TO SEE!!!!! ESPECIALLY ON OUR POST AND WITH THAT AVATAR "PLAQUE" OUT THERE. YOU KNOW BETTER. :nono:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY (Mar 31, 2008)

THIS IS GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK.


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTIVE LAY_@Sep 15 2009, 08:22 PM~15093221
> *THIS IS GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

king of cali car hop oct 18th n sacramento at hi low hydraulics go on 2 shows n events 4 more info :cheesy:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

good luck storm


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTIVE LAY_@Sep 15 2009, 10:22 PM~15093221
> *THIS IS GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK.
> *


WHATS UP, EFREN uffin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

T. F. F. T. !!!!!!!!!! :burn: :thumbsup:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@Sep 8 2009, 07:54 AM~15012784
> *WE WILL HAVE A COSTUME CONTEST AS WELL
> *


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AGUA_DULCE_68_@Sep 17 2009, 01:59 AM~15105736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Sep 17 2009, 03:32 PM~15110517
> *:worship:
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by d Elegance_@Sep 16 2009, 09:56 PM~15104572
> *T. F. F. T. !!!!!!!!!! :burn:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPANISHFLY_@Sep 16 2009, 06:00 PM~15102047
> *WHATS UP, EFREN uffin:
> *


  WHAT UP JOEY. TXT ME


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: ALMOST TIME TOO PARTY, & HAVE A GOOD ASS TIME!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

whats crack'n Adam?


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

NOW, IF YOU DON'T HAVE A COSTUME, 
DON'T LIKE TO DRESS UP, THAT'S FIRME!!!!

THAT DOESN'T MEAN YOU CAN'T COME DOWN!!!

<span style=\'color:red\'>*THERE IS <span style=\'font-family:Times\'>NO DRESS CODE!!! 
EXCEPT, NO SHORTS , TANG TOPS, & FLIP FLOPS!*</span>

WEAR YOURS COLORS, EVEN BETTER!!!

LIKE I SAID, THIS EVENT IS JUST FOR YOU, THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY.


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOGETHER1_@Sep 24 2009, 07:06 AM~15172278
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :wave: whats up Danny :wave: :wave:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Sep 23 2009, 08:05 PM~15169056
> *whats crack'n Adam?
> *


  WASSUPP BRO, HOW HAVE YOU BEEN? HOPE GREAT!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Sep 20 2009, 09:07 PM~15137185
> *:werd:
> *


[/size]:werd:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Sep 26 2009, 08:58 PM~15196422
> * WASSUPP BRO, HOW HAVE YOU BEEN? HOPE GREAT!!! :thumbsup:
> *


been alright. just trying to make it through this fucked up economy. :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Sep 27 2009, 04:58 PM~15200677
> *been alright. just trying to make it through this fucked up economy. :biggrin:
> *


 :werd: NOT 'WEIRD' BRO!!! SAME HERE ESE!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY (Mar 31, 2008)

GET YOUR DRINK ON


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR LAC 95_@Sep 28 2009, 03:13 PM~15209933
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :werd: ........NOT WEIRD....... :werd:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

IT'S ALMOST HERE!!!!!!!!!! hno: hno: hno:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

ITS ALL GONNA BE AT "SPIKES BAR & BILLIARDS" 7813 E. GARVEY AVE. ROSEMEAD CA,91770 "OCT 17, 2009" 8 PM TILL ????? ALL DRINKS MAY VARY!!!! COME ON DOWN & HAVE A GREAT TIME ON GET YUR GROOVE ON 2 DA SOUNDS OF "D.J. BUGGSY" ALSO TROPHY GIVEAWAY 2 DA BEST COSTUME!! FLYER CORRECTION...21 & OVER!!  :burn: hno:  :barf:


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## FINER'N'BLUE (Sep 28, 2009)

:thumbsup: :around:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Sep 30 2009, 07:45 PM~15233894
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Oct 1 2009, 10:22 PM~15246044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE ONE DAVE!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Oct 3 2009, 10:16 AM~15257258
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

MONSTER MASH (Remix '09 by D.J. BUGSSY)  </a>


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Oct 3 2009, 09:58 PM~15261073
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!! LOVE DAT MOVIE!!! :cheesy:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## FINER'N'BLUE (Sep 28, 2009)

:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

"HALLOWEEN SKREAM" LINK #2</span></a>


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Sep 29 2009, 09:45 PM~15224700
> *:werd: ........NOT WEIRD....... :werd:
> *


 :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

U COULD SIGN UP AT WWW.MAINSTREETCANOGAPARK.ORG/DIA2K9


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@Oct 7 2009, 10:45 AM~15292949
> *:werd:  :werd:  :werd:  :werd:  :werd:  :werd:  :werd:  :werd:  :werd:  :werd:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: THE PARTY IS ALMOST HERE


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTIVE LAY_@Oct 7 2009, 10:35 PM~15299421
> *:twak:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THAT'S RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!! hno: hno: hno: :wow: :wow: :wow: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:*


----------



## FINER'N'BLUE (Sep 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTIVE LAY_@Oct 7 2009, 10:35 PM~15299421
> *:twak:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THE PARTY IS ALMOST HERE</span>
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>IM AFRAID YOUR RIGHT!!!!!!TIME TO GET YOUR VOLO ON!! :biggrin:  :roflmao:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

king of cali car hop in sacramento oct 18th at hi low hydraulics go on 2 shows n events 4 more info :cheesy:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

PLAYA'Z ANTHEM (VIDEO) by CASH PHLOW</a>


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

5 DAYS TO GO!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY (Mar 31, 2008)

PARTY ALL THE TIME - PARTY ALL THE TIME, DID I MENTION PARTY ALL THE TIME. :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :barf:


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY (Mar 31, 2008)

PARTY ALL THE TIME - PARTY ALL THE TIME, DID I MENTION PARTY ALL THE TIME. :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :barf:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTIVE LAY_@Oct 12 2009, 07:43 PM~15336448
> *PARTY ALL THE TIME - PARTY ALL THE TIME, DID I MENTION PARTY ALL THE TIME. :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :barf:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

That time again for our 4th annual toy drive. This time we will be having it @

"Fuddruckers in Lakewood CA" the addres is: 
5229 Clark Ave. Lakewood CA, 90712

Sunday November 22,2009
So lets all mark our calendars and try to show support. 

Special invites to "all" car clubs and solo riders out there.

For those of you who have supported us in the past, thank you very much and we hope to see you there again this year. 


Flyer and further information on all the details coming soon to a show near you.

"Peace and love to all the lowriding community out there during the upcoming holidays from all of the "STYLISTICS" Car Club Family. " THANK YOU in advance" :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTIVE LAY_@Oct 12 2009, 07:40 PM~15336430
> *PARTY ALL THE TIME - PARTY ALL THE TIME, DID I MENTION PARTY ALL THE TIME. :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :barf:
> *



wuz up my brotha its swap, how r u, pops,and the rest of the family doing. let me know where and ill be on my way, LOL. :biggrin: :biggrin:  :wave: :wave: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

2 MORE DAYS!!!!!!!!!   hno: hno:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

2 MORE DAYS!!!!!!    hno: hno: hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

Hey whats up TOGETHER, I just moved here to Cali from Chicago :biggrin: I was cruising down Whittier last Sunday and saw you guys posted up at the park :thumbsup: I have some friends back home who belong to your Chicago chapter :biggrin: 

I've just been trying to feel the Cali lowrider scene, The day my 63 Impala got here from the transporter I went to a auto parts store, I had one guy "Some gangbanger" tell me to take my plaque down because "We dont get along with them" I said who my club or people from Chicago.....He said people from Chicago~ He said I would get blasted for that and If I wana join a club join Emotions C.C Then drove off


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Centillac_@Oct 14 2009, 06:53 PM~15359235
> *wuz up my brotha its swap, how r u, pops,and the rest of the family doing. let me know where and ill be on my way, LOL. :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :wave:  :wave:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *



WHATS UP BROTHA :biggrin: Hows Chi~Town doing without me? I hear its getting real cold  How did the sounds turn out?


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Oct 16 2009, 12:43 AM~15374849
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I HAVE THAT ALBUM!!
I GUESS IM NOT THE ONLY ONE UP LATE!!! :wave:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

1 DAY 2 GO!!!

WHO'S GOING??????

HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE!!!!


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

ORALE!! PARTY TIME!! :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Centillac_@Oct 14 2009, 06:53 PM~15359235
> *wuz up my brotha its swap, how r u, pops,and the rest of the family doing. let me know where and ill be on my way, LOL. :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :wave:  :wave:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


WHATS UP SWAP,SO YOU WANT TO COME OUT AND PARTY OUT HERE RIGHT. CATCH THE PLANE TO LAX AND I'LL GLADLY PICK YOU UP BUT YOU HAVE TO LEAVE RIGHT NOW.LOL. TELL EVERY BODY IN CHI- TOWN I SAID WHATS UP. :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

TONIGHT IS THE NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

SEE ALL MY HOMIES AKA BROTHERS TONIGHT


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

THE GIRLS


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------

